# Homasote versus quiet rock



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is quiet rock?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might help if you shared what it is your trying to do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-solutions/soundproofing-walls/


----------

